# Landlord application for Android!



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone using a landlord app on their Android smartphone to help manage their properties? Care to share which apps you are using?


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Interesting. Thread.

What do you need in such an App? How much would you spend to buy such an app?


----------



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

Causalien said:


> Interesting. Thread.
> 
> What do you need in such an App? How much would you spend to buy such an app?


 The following features would be nice to have with me:
- Property addresses
- Tenants information (name, phone number, etc.)
- Rent per unit and if paid or not
- Mortgage and expenses per property
- List of vacant units with description
- Calender reminders
- Logging of traveling distances


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a Iphone but I use www.dropbox.com to store all my documents for a couple reasons.

1 - Secure Cloud Storage - If my office blows up, or my house burns down, I have all my important documents stored. Every client has their folder in my company. 

2 - For those clients that want/need it, they also have access to their documents, these files are shared. I also have all the supers with their own folders that I share with them.

3 - I can access the information I need from my iphone app where ever I am. For example a tenant calls and asks what their arrears are. I can immediately look it up, load up the huge spreadsheet and give them their info. I cannot really work on the speadsheets on my phone, it's way too hard, because they are too large. 

What I do not do is buy any property management software at this point. The ones I like are subscription based and too expensive. If you stop purchasing the software, you can no longer access your data. I use Excel and Quickbooks. 

LandlordMax has a software that is relatively inexpensive but the benefits for me are minor. The functionality I need is just not there. I would like the ability to batch print N-4's or L-1's and the ability to invoice my clients if possible. It does neither although it does a decent job of keeping track of arrears. They have a free trial as well.


----------



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

@Berubeland. You bring up some good points but the problems I have with Cloud Storage are 1- you need to have a very good "filing system" which will enable to retrieve information very quickly (which I don't) 2-have constant access to the internet on your mobile (which I don't always) and 3-need to pay a monthly fee to store data after a certain limit of space.

Usually, apps for Androids (I assume it is the same thing for iphones) are not expensive (free to less than $10.00) and are a one time fee payment.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Drop box is free and my folder hierarchy has really improved since I began using it  I still don't pay for the service in spite of loading all my crap on there. 

In fact because I "share" folders with a bunch of my owner's and my staff I've ended up with a bunch extra even. 

I'm at 46% usage.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I can make this app possible. The data has to be stored in a database for me to be able to manipulate the data into presentable form, but downloadable into folder form. How much would you pay for this? Obviously it is a niche low volume app, so some other way of monetizing this is needed.

From what you said, monthly subscription is out of the possibility and I need to make sure that you can access your data locally via a folder structure all the time. Can I charge those "owners on apps to view the data in a neat and presentable format? What if I open up the rental data to be publicly searchable by rent seekers? Is that all right with you landlords? Or should it be an opt in. To reciprocate, I can refer potential renters to you with those data.

How's your folders organized.


----------



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

Through a search on Google, I found an apps for Android that has many of the features I'm looking for but I think it cannot handdle multiple tenants per building and seem to be catered to U.S. landlords...


----------

